# WTB Hornady Superformance Interbonds



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking for 180 grain Hornady Superformance Interbond factory loads for a 300 Win Mag. If you happen to have any laying around that you'd like to get rid of let me know! Thanks!!


----------

